# Micronised DHEA



## secretary125 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all

My partner (42) has just had her first failed IVF cycle, two embryos collected and implanted but they did not last, and we have a follow-up consultation at the Lister Hospital next week to discuss the way forward.

With time not being on our side we are keen to look at all options including DHEA which has been discussed on numerous topics in the past.  I did buy some Micronised DHEA before the last cycle but after discussions with the clinic and our accupuncturist decided not to take it at that stage. Having a failed cycle we are minded not to overlook it again on this occasion, but having read the reverse of the jar it says "Do not take if you are in a vulnerable to hormonal cancers, under 40 or trying to conceive".

Clearly my partner is over 40 so that does not affect us.  However we are trying to conceive naturally so what does this mean?  And hormonal cancers is scary stuff?  Does anyone have any views to share? I am sure the clinic will advise against it but we are desperate to give our next attempt the best possible chance.  

John


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi John,

Although I have no advice to give, I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear the news about your IVF cycle and wanted to send you both a big    

I think the clinics will do everything in their power to give you a successful outcome and hopefully they will be able to answer your questions next week....remember to write them all down.  You are very right to get advice when contemplating adding ingredients like the Micronised DHEA to your treatment too.

I hope you won't think I am boasting but I have, touch wood (yep just done that ) never had health scares indirectly caused by the hormone treatment and I have been doing it a while...just the odd hair coming out my chin...or is that an age thing, hope this puts your mind at rest a little!!!!!!?   

emps
x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

very sorry  indeed to hear  - it's gutting. :-(


thinking more positively though, there are certainly some drs at the lister who are pro DHEA - i read on FF a few weeks ago in fact. 

have a look at a post by Miranda who got pg in turkey with very low AMH incidentally...

good luck, xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear it did not work out this time 

FYI re DHEA

1: J Assist Reprod Genet. 2007 Dec 11 
Update on the use of dehydroepiandrosterone supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
Barad D, Brill H, Gleicher N.
Department of Epidemiology and Social Medicine, Albert Einstein College of Medicine, Bronx, NY, USA.
OBJECTIVE: We assessed the role of DHEA supplementation on pregnancy rates in women with diminished ovarian function. DESIGN: This is a case control study of 190 women with diminished ovarian function. The study group includes 89 patients who used supplementation with 75 mg daily of oral, micronized DHEA for up to 4 months prior to entry into in vitro fertilization (IVF). The control group is composed of 101 couples who received infertility treatment, but did not use DHEA. The primary outcome was clinical pregnancy after the patient's initial visit. We developed a Cox proportional hazards model to compare the proportional hazards of pregnancy among women using DHEA with the controls group. 
RESULTS: Cumulative clinical pregnancy rates were significantly higher in the study group (25 pregnancies; 28.4% vs. 11 pregnancies; 11.9%; relative hazard of pregnancy in study group (HR 3.8; 95% CI 1.2-11.8; p < 0.05). 
CONCLUSIONS: DHEA treatment resulted in significantly higher cumulative pregnancy rates. These data support a beneficial effect of DHEA supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
PMID: 18071895 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

Hope that helps.

Out of interest why did you decide not to take DHEA last time?

Nicole


----------



## secretary125 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Nicole

The only reason we did not use DHEA last time was mainly due to not having much time before the IVF cycle beginning and therefore working and not knowing how it would affect the fertility drugs.  Secondly our accupuncturist agreed to investigate the product for us and came back with the small cancerrisk which scared us a bit.  However now having recently failed after getting so far along the process we are minded to lok into it again.

Lol

John


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, apparently it takes some time to take effect. As far as the cancer risk is concerned I thought you had to use it long-term or be pre-disposed, but don't take my word for it. I basically decided to give it a go, after 3 failed cycles and almost 3 ttc my I am ready to give most things a go!    
All the best and keep us posted


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nikki, Im keen to do it too. My cons said no though, damn him. he said the only thing he wld recommend is anti oxidant well woman stuff. and folic obviously.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, ehm, I have not told my doctor yet   I am seeing him in a couple of weeks and will confess then. He will need to give me a pretty good reason to stop though! What was your doc's reason?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

not proven success and might have downside. 
there is something about it containing testosterone that i haven't fully got into. 

i do think sadly though that so many peopel worldwide wld pay so much for it that any drug co would be shouting from the rafters about their successes with it and getting it all licensed etc, if it did work. 

so on balance i am not convinced. (but miranda is -and is about 6months along! - see her posts re Jinemed) 

one tip might be (unrelated point) pre seed - quite a few peoepl use that to ttc naturally (sp friendly)and it seem to do well for them. see threads....


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know, that study looks quite impressive to me, I guess I am willing to experiment on myself! From what I read 4 to 5 months on DHEA does not seem much of a risk but of course I might be wrong. Yes, heard of preseed and I think that one is worth a try and certainly won't do any harm. Saw your post re number of embryo transfers,  hope that works out for you. Good luck


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

yes thanks, multiple trasnfer makes sense for me as i have low AMH and poor quality eggs, poor things. 

would you let me know if you do the DHEA and it improves any of your stats? eg no of eggs collected? 
wld really appreciate that info, thanks xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure, my next cycle is scheduled to take place in May but I might ask to defer it for a month or two to really give DHEA a chance. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Sorry to jump in - was advised by cons to take 75mg DHEA which I have been since May - had a few big red angry spots round jaw line, but that's about it.  Anyone had any strange side effects from it?  A  still very unsure, but AMH was zero and day 3 FSH was 15.2.  Doesn't look too promising but to be honest will try anything.
Thanks for listening
R X


----------

